# STOP WHINING!!!



## ross992000 (Nov 28, 2011)

Stop whining about rear visibility in the ROGUE, it's a beautiful car and has the same rear visibility as any other crossover!!!:balls:


----------



## ross992000 (Nov 28, 2011)

By the way, if you want more rear visibllity, buy a boxey, frumpy rav4 or an ugly CRV, but keep in mind, the more you complain about the Rogue, the more they will make it look like the other two ugly ducklings.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol, whos whining? wanna talk about no visibility? i drive an evo, THATS the epitome of no visibility. haha


----------



## stealthy (Mar 22, 2012)

I like the Rogue just fine; I've never heard anyone complain about the rear visibility. I think the Rogue is a brilliant crossover! The only complaint I could muster up is sometimes the Rogues looks incredibly sleek and other times it doesn't, but I've chalked that up to the color of the car.


----------

